# cpuinfo zeigt nur halben Takt bei Pentium-M

## Jinidog

Hallo,

mich verwundert da so eine Kleinigkeit.

Unter /proc/cpuinfo scheint immer nur der halbe Takt von dem zu stehen, mit dem er eigentlich laufen sollte.

Beispiel gerade jetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PM1600 wpa_supplicant # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> ...

 

Dabei ist das geringste Stepping dieses Prozessors 600 MHz, was auch von einem anderen Kommando zur selben Zeit angezeigt wird:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PM1600 wpa_supplicant # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
> 
> 600000
> ...

 

Naja, und wenn ich mal den Prozessor auf maximalen Takt über den Performance-governor bringe, steht das unter cpuinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PM1600 wpa_supplicant # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> ...

 

zugehörig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PM1600 wpa_supplicant # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
> 
> 1600000
> ...

 

Also wiedermal ungefähr der halbe Takt von dem, der sein sollte.

Das selbe Verhalten hatte ich unter Knoppix.

Von der Geschwindigkeit der Merges her, würde ich sagen dass der Prozessor durchaus mit den 1,6 GHz läuft, nbench liefert aber nur die halben Benchmarkwerte wie mein AthlonXP 2800+.

Vielleicht wird ja jemand schlau drauß.

----------

## Jinidog

Keiner weiß was dazu?

Vielleicht könnte ja jemand mit vergleichbarer CPU mal seine Bogomips und sonstige Benchmarkergebnisse (bsp. nbench) posten, damit ich sehe ob dieses Problem eher komsetisch ist, oder ob wirklich Performance fehlt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm erstaunlich. Bei mir derselbe "Fehler"

```

tobi-lap ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 798.098

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 1598.61

```

Welche gcc Version hast du laufen?

nbench kommt nachher...

----------

## Finswimmer

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1729.258

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 3462.96

```

Jetzt ist der Laptop an der Steckdose. Vorher war er es nicht...

Bei meinem Laptop ist es anscheinend wichtig, ob er an der Steckdose ist, oder nicht, wenn ich ihn hochfahre.

Wenn er Stromversorgung hat, habe ich also volle Power, und ansonsten nur die ~800Mhz

Hoffe es hilft dir...

Tobi

----------

## Jinidog

Nein, das ist unabhängig von der Stromversorgung, solange man die governors nicht entsprechend konfiguriert.

Unter Knoppix war es genauso und Knoppix unterstützte die Manipulation der Taktfrequenz nicht.

Also, so wie es aussieht sind die 841 MHz Takt bei 1600 Bogomips bei mir tatsächlich zu wenig.

Es fehlt also Performance.

----------

## Diskus

Hallo,

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1729.253

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 3462.31

mit AKKU-nur fehlt bei mir die Performance bei Stillstand -bei Vollast ist Sie da-komisch

Diskus

----------

## Jinidog

Die 841 MHz messe ich bei mir sowohl am Akku als auch an der Steckdose unter Volllast.

----------

## Jinidog

Also, das Wikipedia gibt an, dass ich eigentlich mindestens 3000 Bogomips haben sollte.

Hab' ich nur nicht.

Also, unter /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq habe ich die Frequenz stehen, die das System haben sollte, unter /proc/cpuinfo nicht.

Die Zahl der Bogomips entspricht dem Takt, der angezeigt wird.

Das System ist auch nicht gethrottelt.

Irgendwas läuft da falsch.

----------

## Sas

Scheint die Anzeige halt nicht zu stimmen. Ich hatte in /proc/cpuinfo auch schon 700 MHz mehr stehen als die maximale Taktfrequenz meines Notebook-Prozessors.

----------

## CoPyCaT

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hmm erstaunlich. Bei mir derselbe "Fehler"
> 
> ```
> 
> tobi-lap ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> ...

 

Du hast diesen "Fehler" wohl nicht, da dein Pentium-M als minimal Step 800MHz hat und diese werden angezeigt.

Das der im Akku Modus nicht die volle Leistung anzeigt ist auch normal, dafür ist ja Powermanagment da.

----------

## Earthwings

Welchen Treiber verwendest du denn, centrino oder acpi_cpufreq? Kannst auch mal cpufreq Debug Ausgaben im Kernel aktivieren, per Kernelparameter aktivieren (cpufreq.debug=7) und dann in dmesg schauen.

----------

## Jinidog

Okay, hab den Laptop wieder.

Hier mal ein nbench Ergebnis.

Könnte das bitte jemand mit vergleichbarer CPU mit sich vergleichen?

Danke.

BYTEmark* Native Mode Benchmark ver. 2 (10/95)

Index-split by Andrew D. Balsa (11/97)

Linux/Unix* port by Uwe F. Mayer (12/96,11/97)

TEST                : Iterations/sec.  : Old Index   : New Index

                    :                  : Pentium 90* : AMD K6/233*

--------------------:------------------:-------------:------------

NUMERIC SORT        :          712.96  :      18.28  :       6.00

STRING SORT         :          65.841  :      29.42  :       4.55

BITFIELD            :      2.8489e+08  :      48.87  :      10.21

FP EMULATION        :          116.55  :      55.93  :      12.91

FOURIER             :           17743  :      20.18  :      11.33

ASSIGNMENT          :          22.948  :      87.32  :      22.65

IDEA                :          3033.9  :      46.40  :      13.78

HUFFMAN             :          1476.5  :      40.94  :      13.07

NEURAL NET          :           24.76  :      39.78  :      16.73

LU DECOMPOSITION    :          1123.4  :      58.20  :      42.03

==========================ORIGINAL BYTEMARK RESULTS==========================

INTEGER INDEX       : 42.339

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 36.013

Baseline (MSDOS*)   : Pentium* 90, 256 KB L2-cache, Watcom* compiler 10.0

==============================LINUX DATA BELOW===============================

CPU                 : GenuineIntel Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz 841MHz

L2 Cache            : 2048 KB

OS                  : Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r4

C compiler          : 4.1.0-beta20051125

libc                :

MEMORY INDEX        : 10.173

INTEGER INDEX       : 10.870

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 19.974

Baseline (LINUX)    : AMD K6/233*, 512 KB L2-cache, gcc 2.7.2.3, libc-5.4.38

* Trademarks are property of their respective holder.

----------

## Treborius

hab GENAU den selben processor, wenn du mir noch sagst wo ich die benchmark routine finde, lass ich die mal durchlaufen

----------

## Jinidog

Das ist nbench, zu installieren mit emerge nbench.

Aufruf einfach mit nbench.

Darauf achten, dass keine andere Prozesse laufen. Auch den Desktop ruhen lassen, jedes Fenster anzeigen verfälscht die Ergebnisse.

Ich habe bereits ein Ergebnis von einem Kumpel mit seinem P-M 750.

Selbiges hat mich beruhigt, da die Werte mit meinen vergleichbar waren.

Du kannst dein Ergebnis aber gerne auch noch posten.

----------

